# Hunting > The Magazine >  Nelson forum hunt pics

## veitnamcam

Vids will have to wait.

Everyone else add yours in too :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Awesome photos in there, most impressive and the lake looks like it needed some water skiing! Wish Taupo was like that

----------


## mikee

I luv it only prob is cant take the dog(s) up there. 
Maybe next time, boat could do with a run in fresh water

At least you had awesome weather

----------


## PerazziSC3



----------


## veitnamcam

I put to many pics in my first post now when i try to view the thread on pc to add more it stalls it out:rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kokako

> I put to many pics in my first post now when i try to view the thread on pc to add more it stalls it out:rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


What the hell is a PC? Mine is covered in dust since I got an iPad.
Nice pics.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sat morning was pea soup fog to lake level which made nav interesting round lunch it cleared and was mint,I was weak as a kitten sat thanks to being up all night spewing and shitting with some 24hr bug so after being close enough to smell wet deer twice and getting fucked by the light swirly wind I went back to the hut to get the roast started.
Sun morning was mint and then rapidly turned to shit and those of us that had bothered to get out of bed had to get the hell out of the bush as trees were cracking off like rifle shots as they snapped(actually thought Munsy must have got a deer) was an effort for Ritchy and I to get the boat back in the water as it had been thrown up on the beach. Swells up 1.5m and 50-60knts of wind made getting back uphill to the hut pretty slow,a couple of hours later still no munsy so headed back down the lake to find him parked on the beach with a fire going,he had just missed us, with the bigger boat in front flattening the waves a bit and breaking a little wind we all got back to the hut for a beer snacks and pack/clean up.

It was a great trip tainted a little for me buy the cock suckers spotlighting the mouth of the Sabine letting rip 3 shots within 200m of that hut and too fucking close to ours as well. There was fresh sign of multiple deers and I had hopes of someone getting and easy one there in the morning.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What the hell is a PC? Mine is covered in dust since I got an iPad.
> Nice pics.


Is that like a sanitary pad?

----------


## kokako

> Is that like a sanitary pad?


Yes! But black and silver and not very absorbent. Can also be used to look at @unts!!

----------


## Maca49

And you can now get mini ones, no wings!

----------


## kokako

As for those wankers with the light, you should have introduced them to a ne take on your world famous Pee go-around - a runny poo and spew go-around!

They would have moved on after seeing that.

----------


## veitnamcam

It was Fuckin cheeky and dangerous. Its not like there was no one around. The lake was as busy as i have ever seen it and people were camping round the lake and could have been camping in the mouth as they often do.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kokako

> It was Fuckin cheeky and dangerous. Its not like there was no one around. The lake was as busy as i have ever seen it and people were camping round the lake and could have been camping in the mouth as they often do.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Some people should not have the right to own a firearm.

----------


## R93

Deer poo pics were my favorite :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Deer poo pics were my favorite


Hard to make a stew out of em tho :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Some people should not have the right to own a firearm.


There was talk of nipping over in the boat and having some words with them but as we had been drinking and they probably had as well I thought it could end badly.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kokako

> There was talk of nipping over in the boat and having some words with them but as we had been drinking and they probably had as well I thought it could end badly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


True!

----------


## Dundee

All safe good scenery,theres fucktards everywhere. I thought they were only in Jaffa land :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> There was talk of nipping over in the boat and having some words with them but as we had been drinking and they probably had as well I thought it could end badly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yes ive been stewing on it today and thinking we should have gone over and had words , but had forgotten we where 3 parts gone  :36 1 5:  . An interesting conversation was had at the car park debrief , another two hunters joined us and had been staying at a lodge  and the owners place had been hit by poachers spotlighting in the night  off the road . Cops caught them and took everything car and all  :Yuush:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah yep I had forgotten about that.

Looks like they are taking a harder line on poaching and spotlighting illeagaly :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I thought they were only in Jaffa land


OI you!

----------


## Rushy

> Cops caught them and took everything car and all


Bloody good work from the thin blue line.

----------


## Dougie

Far out, good stuff that they were caught.

I was camping next to Lake Pearson one winter when some randoms pulled up in the dark in their hilux and shot at a possum in a tree with a shotgun.....my fellow officer's tent ended up with a whole lot of new holes in it and I swear a few cadets lost their guts. Idiots.

----------


## Nathan F

So did anyone actually shoot anything ?

----------


## R93

> So did anyone actually shoot anything ?


Cam didn't have the time by the sounds of it, coz his boyfriend made him shave  his beard off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Nup 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sako75

Sounds like a lot of BS and BJ went on. A good trip none the less when everyone has a good time and returns in one piece.
Great picks  :Cool:

----------


## kokako

> Yes ive been stewing on it today and thinking we should have gone over and had words , but had forgotten we where 3 parts gone  . An interesting conversation was had at the car park debrief , another two hunters joined us and had been staying at a lodge  and the owners place had been hit by poachers spotlighting in the night  off the road . Cops caught them and took everything car and all


Yip, that was last week. They did a runner from the Murch cop but he found them a bit later on still spotlighting. There was four of them in the vehicle and they all come up from Westport for a night of fun. The owner of the vehicle had his FAL revoked some time ago.

----------


## Richie



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 12210


Stunning

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Stunning


thanks rushy, i try  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> thanks rushy, i try


Ha ha ha ha egotist

----------


## Richie

haha

----------


## Spanners

Busted with a dirty Ranfurly.. ohh the shame.... :Sad: 

Great weekend away
Good to meet a really good bunch of blokes and lass
Roll on next time!

One of the highlights was Vietnam'bro' catching eel on flax  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

You liked that ranferly so much you had another if i recall correctly  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> You liked that ranferly so much you had another if i recall correctly 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Lies. 
Pics or it didn't happen  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

The super computer has managed to upload a couple of short vids of the last day.

Getting Munsey back to the hut, doesnt show how rough/windy it really was as we had got round into the lee of mount misery buy this stage.

Getting Munsey to the hut-1/1 - YouTube

Pulling up to the ramp, It was much better at this end of the lake(and going with the wind/swell)

End forum hunt Rotoroa-1/1 - YouTube

----------


## R93

Used to cut through there generally on the verge of a huge southerly or tail of a nor' west, for frost work. Would cut across from Burnbrae along the Matakitaki and over the Sabine hut. It would be clean air until you hit the wind coming over those lakes and geez it could scream out of there. Sucked if in a 2 blade system.

Seen a huge Cham 10 1/2 at least, near a hut by one of those lakes once just dozing on an shallow ridge. Come round a corner and the was a bloke carrying a rifle, walking in the other direction. I roared in to tell him and got the fingers and waving arms so thought fuck ya and carried on to Blenhiem.

----------


## veitnamcam

It seems to either come screaming down the sabine or durvil but rarely both.
It was fair screaming out of the sabine that day.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

I think we where very lucky the wind chose the Sabine  :Yuush:  . Even though the video was a laugh to watch , too be honest if it had been a any worse I would have been staying another night . With beer supplies low it could have been tough  :O O:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep. Also lucky you didn't head over the other side of the lake that morning.
Don't think i would have crossed the lake in that direction you would have had to walk back round the lake to the hut !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

Nice one all....looks bloody cold down there....i was sweating my rocks off on the NI hunt.....local gliders were using the thermals coming off me to gain altitude....eh Rushy!!!!!!!

----------


## Munsey

> Yep. Also lucky you didn't head over the other side of the lake that morning.
> Don't think i would have crossed the lake in that direction you would have had to walk back round the lake to the hut !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


My boat would have been gone any way as my standard double granny knot would have failed for sure ! . If it had held it would have flipped for sure .

----------


## veitnamcam

Can't tie knots tie lots!  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Good video on the water,but always be aware if following in the wake of another boat like that. If the front boat slows or stops without warning, you will be up its arse real fast. I know I nearly killed my son and his mate that way. I make it a rule to never let anyone follow me like that and I never follow in someone's wake. It's bloody dangerous. Now I'll have another beer :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

That's a good point but it can be done quite safely if some common sense is applied.
Its also often the only way to get a smaller boat safely to its destination in adverse weather.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Yep but you need to have good communication and I'm a little sensitive due to my near hit. Scared the bejesus out of me as the bow of my boat on hard lock scraped over the outboard motor of theirs. I ended up on the floor of the cabin. We were all lucky they heard my shout and put the hammer down just in time. Buggered if I know why they stopped, but boats pull up fast in water.

----------


## veitnamcam

I would have been making all of 12 knots in the first clip. He is far enough back that should the unthinkable happen and motor died he would easy turn past me .

Outboard driven boats turn unbelievably well in high power low speed situations like heading into 50 plus knots of wind.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

How big was your boat VC??

----------


## veitnamcam

> How big was your boat VC??


6m but old heavy flat beamy Alicraft

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> Good video on the water,but always be aware if following in the wake of another boat like that. If the front boat slows or stops without warning, you will be up its arse real fast. I know I nearly killed my son and his mate that way. I make it a rule to never let anyone follow me like that and I never follow in someone's wake. It's bloody dangerous. Now I'll have another beer


VC summed it up saying the boat was far enough away , may appear to look closer in video . As it was to get shielded properly from the wind in neaded to be quite close but chose to sit further back .  I do agree with what you are saying maca when following wakes .

----------


## Maca49

Jet skis jumping my wake really piss me off.

----------


## mikee

Where's the one of Ya'all watersking home???????????????

----------


## veitnamcam

Long board and a bloody good wetsuit wouldn't have taken much longer  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

> Long board and a bloody good wetsuit wouldn't have taken much longer 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Still would have turned you into a girl for a while!

----------


## Spanners

> Where's the one of Ya'all watersking home???????????????


Me water skiing in my g-banger with a Speights in one hand isn't G rated  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh that's a scary mental image!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

The vids ya put up wont roll,gave up after 5 minutes VC :XD:  Bloody kids using internet data :36 1 5:

----------


## veitnamcam

Soon be next month dundee  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Still would have turned you into a girl for a while!



Cant say I have that issue, my wife reckons its always better to be looking at it, rather than for it!

----------

